# So called "Power Shots"



## Callisto in NC (Sep 17, 2008)

Admittedly I know those things aren't good for you but I was moving and desperate (still moving and very depressed right now).  I downed one NOS and within 2 hours I wanted a nap.  The next day I tried a "5 hour energy shot" and, again, within 2 hours wanted a nap.  Has anyone had this happen?  I get a better kick from an espresso.  Is there a reason this might happen to me?  I was debating Vitamin B to help, I'm really lacking energy for various reason (depression feelings ~ not clinical depression ~ and moving an entire house with no help from anyone).

Any thoughts?


----------



## jabbur (Sep 17, 2008)

What happens is you get the quick adrenelin rush that makes you feel good but that lasts for such a short time.  Then when it goes away, your body wants to sleep to replenish.  I'm sorry no one is there to help you move.  It's a lot of work for one person.  Make sure you are eating well and getting enough sleep.  Take breaks throughout the day.  Sometimes when we're busy with a big project like moving we tend to eat more junk or quick meals like sandwiches and we also tend to push ourselves more than usual, staying up late and getting up early.  If you be kind to yourself, you'll have more energy.  We also know that our emotions can sap our strength too.  Sounds like you need someone to share with.  While talking with us here at DC, you may want to get someone who can physically be there with you and help even if for only one day.  Knowing you are not alone makes everything seem better.  I know when I have a big project, I get more accomplished if I have others helping.  I still may end up doing most of the work but just knowing I can call on someone if I need them gives me peace of mind and I can focus on what I need to do.  Hope you start to feel better soon Callisto.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 17, 2008)

those drinks dnt work.  like what you were feeling its a quick zap then you crash.

If you really need a kick that last a while with out a crash try no dose.  vivrian makes you crash but ive never crashed on no dose.

I sorry you got to move by your self.  I did it a few years ago moving over 2 states then last year back to where i came from now im starting to move again.  defineitly not easy.


----------

